# [SOLVED] CenturyLink Cisco DDR2200-CL Default Password



## Wingdom

Hello,
I had to do a hard reset on my CenturyLink Cisco DDR2200-CL ADSL2+ router/modem, and now I need to get back into it to change some of my settings back. None of the passwords they have given me are any good anymore, because the router is back to default. I called tech support, and the only password they would give me is user/user, which is read only, and wont even show you everything. Does anyone happen to know the default admin username and password for this router? I have tried every possible combination of admin/root/(blank) and any other possible default passwords, including 1PTVADM1N, 1PTV-ADM1N, and 1ptvadm1n, and the SN/MAC/PN. :banghead:
Thank You!


----------



## JimE

*Re: CenturyLink Cisco DDR2200-CL Default Password*

Should be in the user guide. After a quick search, it looks like for a retail model it would be:
user name: admin

password: 1PTV-ADM1N

As you are using a unit provided by CenturyLink, they may have changed the defaults. And as it's provided by CenturyLink, they should fix/replace it without any issue.


----------



## Wingdom

*Re: CenturyLink Cisco DDR2200-CL Default Password*

Actually, after spending my evening with tier 2 tech support for CenturyLink, I found out that when you hard-reset this router, it wipes the admin account, leaving you with only user/user, and no way to add any other accounts, including adding an admin account. They are coming out tomorrow to replace it. Cisco, why?! :facepalm:


----------

